# Industrieller WLAN-Router mit integrierter Firewall und Hutschienenmontage



## Process-Informatik GmbH (24 September 2021)

WLAN-Router gibt es zuhauf am Markt. Schränkt man die Suche auf schaltschranktaugliche Hutschienenmontage und Versorgung mit 24V DC ein, dann trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen und es bleiben ein paar Modelle übrig.




Mit ALF-UA ist Process-Informatik Entwicklungsgesellschaft mbH in diesem Produktsegment ebenfalls vertreten. Durch die im Schaltschrank-Gehäuse integrierte Aufnahme für die Hutschiene reicht eine Hand für die Montage, ein Klick und das Gerät ist auf der Hutschiene befestigt.

Der Spannungsanschluss mit 24V DC ±20% ist durch einen abziehbaren Stecker mit Federklemmen gelöst. Federklemme öffnen und Litze einführen => angeschlossen. Fehlende Schrauben oder Schrauben mit ausgeschlagenem Kopf gehören der Vergangenheit an.

Durch das optionale USB-Powerkabel in Verbindung mit einer USB-Powerbank kann der ALF-UA auch an Orten eingesetzt werden, wo keine Versorgungsspannung zur Verfügung steht.
Die Parametrierung erfolgt ganz marktüblich über einen integrierten WebServer. Die Oberfläche ist zweisprachig und jederzeit ohne Systemneustart umschaltbar.

Das Gerät unterstützt 4 Betriebsarten die völlig ausreichend sind. Jede dieser Betriebsarten ist autark für sich parametrier- und speicherbar. Sie schalten nur bei Bedarf auf die Betriebsart um, die momentan genutzt werden soll. Kein aufwendiges Prozedere mit Neustart und warten bis sich das Gerät wieder meldet. Und dann noch ggfls. WIFI verbinden, da durch den Neustart die Verbindung getrennt wurde. Das Umschalten erfolgt zur Laufzeit und das Gerät stellt sich augenblicklich um. Zwei der möglichen Betriebsarten nutzen das Gerät als "Access Point" (macht WIFI-Netze auf) und bei den restlichen als "Client".

Die beiden RJ45-Buchsen können gebridged genutzt werden, das Gerät ist dann wie ein Switch für die beiden Buchsen.

Wer kennt nicht von höherpreisigen Handys die Funktion "Eigenen Hotspot aufmachen"? ALF-UA unterstützt diese Funktionalität ohne Einschränkung. Sie sind als Client mit einem WIFI-Netz verbunden und machen für Ihre eigenen Geräte einen Access-Point auf. Bringen Sie über ALF-UA Ihre eigenen Geräte ins WIFI-Netz ohne dass jedes Gerät extra registriert werden muss. Sie haben die Entscheidungsfreiheit wer mit ALF-UA ins Netz darf und wer nicht.

Die integrierte USB-Buchse dient für evtl. Firmware-Update über Stick, kann aber auch für weitere zukünftige Erweiterungen (z. Bsp. Konfiguration per Schlüsseldatei auf USB-Stick,...) genutzt werden.

Mehr zu diesem Produkt auf der Produktseite.


----------



## Matze001 (24 September 2021)

Moin,

der Link funktioniert leider nicht.
Können die zwei Ethernet-Buchsen auch als LAN/WAN genutzt werden?
Wo liegt das Gerät preislich (Listenpreis)?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 September 2021)

Hi Matze.

Bei mir geht der Link.
299 Liste.


----------



## Matze001 (24 September 2021)

Dann lag es entweder am VPN oder er wurde fix repariert.

Mit dem Link sind alle Fragen geklärt.

Vielen Dank!


----------

